# Why is there such a predjudiced opinion on goat milk?



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

My goat milk tastes just like cows milk. I don't see any difference. if any, anything you can grow or produce at home is better than store bought. I'm trying to get some family to try it and they want nothing to do with it, and they are milk drinkers. It took my mom months to realize that goat milk wasn't that bad and for her to start drinking it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is going against the norm. It is different. People don't like different.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with Karen.. Plus the stuff you buy in the store is just NASTY! Lol! It tastes like a goat IMO!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes, if they ever had store bought goats milk or heard about it form someone who had it..it will give real goats milk a bad name...and I also agree with Karen...it goes against what "feels normal" But I think that will change..more and more are having trouble with store bought milk...and they are seeking a better source..just keep trying...soon they will all be wanting goats milk .....


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

Don't feel alone OutdoorDreamer I can't get anyone to try it here either. You'd think by offering goatmilk I was trying to poison them! I put most of mine in the freezer hoping to some day use it for soap and cheese. It's all very frustrating considering the amount of work it takes to produce it!

BTW, does anyone have their raw milk tested for diseases or anything? I thought if I had my goats milk tested maybe I'd gain a few fans...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I totally agree... My mom finally after months and months of bugging her she finally tried it.. Now she doesn't buy milk.... As a kid they had a milk goat and well it only got the brush and grass, so therefore the milk was sour goaty taste... She was shocked on how my goats milk taste like... She is wanting me to get more now.


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

I've never had it but would love to try goats milk! My mother hates it. She had a bucket spilled on her when she was a kid. She claims it's sticky and smells bad. I'm hoping to progress to dairy or meat goats in the future.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Really good, cold, fresh goat milk is the BEST! Normally I don't drink a lot of milk, well, store bought milk, I can't stand it, my girls milk, awwwwwww YUMMMMM! Knowing how healthy it is, is just a side benefit for us. Husband said it is smooth like silk compared to cotton from store bought... My family is all aboard on the goat milk, hang in there.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I think it's from store bought goat milk. I had a roommate in university who bought goat milk, and I tried it once.....felt like I had licked a barn floor! it was disgusting. but with my girl, her milk is sweet. I don't drink milk generally, just use it to make other things, but I have no problems with it.

oh, and when I was away, my bf got scared of milking, so he bought some raw cow's milk to make kefir with...I came home, smelled the cow's milk kefir and almost gagged. lol. I guess for me, goat milk is normal now!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

I think that the store bought milk is either canned or pasteurized. I think the heat process kills the flavor. Also alot of people have smelled a buck in rut and automatically think that milk will taste like that. Also some breeds have a goatier taste than others, my favorite is nigerian.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

A little story about the store bought goats milk. A friend of mine's father in PA. has a goat dairy- they milk 250 goats on a daily basis.
It is like a cow dairy- no hand milking there! All the milk goes into a big bulk tank, and only gets picked up every 3-4 days. Since they are
one of the few licensed goat dairies in W. PA, the milk is shipped to the East Coast. (not sure of the state) So, by the time the milk gets
to the plant, it is already 5 or 6 days old. Then it is super processed, ultra pasteurized and bottled. (By now it is over a week old).

That is why grocery store goat milk tastes so different. (nasty, bad, yucky, etc.!). It just isn't like fresh goat milk. Even home pasteurized tastes
fine, compared to store bought over processed milk.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I agree with what everyone else said, it's because it goes against the norm. I think store bought goat milk gives it all a bad name too. I tried some before I got goats and it made me gag. It taste yucky and because of that everyone that I talk to thinks our milk taste just like that. We always have to explain that it actually tastes good and isn't bad to drink. Once people get over that though they always admit it taste better than store bought milk


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

I have a schwan's dealer who absolutely refuses to try goat milk, he has this horrified look on his face at the mention of it. Oh well!!


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

I tried home pasturizing mine thinking that because everyone was afraid it would make them sick. I don't know if I over cooked it or what but it didn't taste good to me at all!!!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Most of my friends and co workers gag at the idea of goat milk. However, when I bring in goat cheese or cheesecake, they have no problems eating it. Double standards??????

I have been drinking goat milk for 30+ years. To me cows milk is abnormal and tastes like a cow. More people drink goat milk world wide thanm cow milk, it's just in the USA that goats are considered inferior.

Some day, when there is very little land left to grow hay or pasture, goats will replace cattle for both meat and milk. I may not live to see it, but it will happen.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Smallfarmer said:


> She claims it's sticky and smells bad.


Well, the same is true for cows milk, too. I've had enough buckets dumped on me to know! But I'll bet she still drinks it. :laugh:


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Its the same reason why people (like my DH ) wont even eat purple potatoes-- even though they taste the same as regular-- its different and they cannot get over that....


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Heck I like store bought goat milk, I think it is devine compared to cows milk. And I love cow's milk (I am allegic to it now though) so I can't wait til my girls are producing and I can have fresh goat milk. I just have to keep them out of the bitterweeds. LOL


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

The next person who goes "EWWWW!" over me drinking goat milk might get a taste of the back of my hand. JUST JOKING! But I feel that way often. I get so sick of it. I seriously get sick to death of people being more than happy to drink milk that came out of a cow they have never met (that gets who knows what meds/injections/feed/care) and sat in bulk tanks and travelled across half the country to be run through a factory and crammed into plastic jugs... but going on and on about how gross it is that i drink milk I took out of a goat (that i see every single day and know literally everything that goes into and comes out of, lol) an hour before that only travelled up my driveway and was filtered from one glass jar to the next then chilled. I don't even understand that mentality. How is one gross and the other not? Both are fluids we squeezed out of another species and are drinking. 

I love it when I have someone taste our milk and they get that look on their face. You know the one? The startled look, followed by shocked delight, right before they make a pleased sound and take another drink? Kind of like the look a little kid gives when they first taste frosting? lol. Yeah. I love that. I still want to snarl, "So it is gross, huh?" and take it away and make rude hand gestures at them for even doubting it. But I don't, because I am far too mature for that. (HAHA!) but I sure do WANT to.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

^^ HAHAHAHAH!!!! 

I also read that conventional American cow's milk in stores have sweeteners in them, which is probably why so many ppl love it so much? I grew up in Canada...they didn't and still don't put sweeteners in our conventional cow milk.....


----------



## DesertRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I've milked cows also BUT the cow was a Jersey and the milk was RAW. She gave us 5+ gallons per milking!! Her milk was very sweet naturally and the cheese and butter were good tasting also.
BUT, she was not as friendly or loveable as the goat does.
And, I did not want to keep a bull around or have one on my place ... just too dangerous with five little ones.
I enjoyed the calves though. The meat was great!
But, over time I just decided it was too expensive to keep the cow and sold her. The goats are part of the family and are so loveable and give sweet kisses!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

nchen7 said:


> ^^ HAHAHAHAH!!!!
> 
> I also read that conventional American cow's milk in stores have sweeteners in them, which is probably why so many ppl love it so much? I grew up in Canada...they didn't and still don't put sweeteners in our conventional cow milk.....


I'm not sure, but I wouldn't be surprised. I have some cow milk from the store in the house right now and the goat milk is sweeter than the cow milk. And that isn't even the best milk I get. I have a Boer Alpine cross who I describe as having milk that tastes like melted icecream, lol. It isn't quite that sweet but close enough. My husband has me label hers by name and keep it separate from the other does milk because he loves it so much. I like to ad a touch of vanilla to it and just drink it like that. MMmmmm.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

mmmm....melted ice cream!!!!!! *drool*


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> ^^ HAHAHAHAH!!!!
> 
> I also read that conventional American cow's milk in stores have sweeteners in them, which is probably why so many ppl love it so much? I grew up in Canada...they didn't and still don't put sweeteners in our conventional cow milk.....


What really? Wont it say on the label? That is really weird not sure I believe it!!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yea....a friend of mine was watching a documentary about how American milk tastes different to Canadian milk, and apparently sweetener is added to cover up the taste of the pus in the milk (pus being from all the growth hormones that make cows over produce and get mastitis).... I have no clue which documentary this is, but it's fairly recent. If I find what documentary he was watching, i'll let you know.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> yea....a friend of mine was watching a documentary about how American milk tastes different to Canadian milk, and apparently sweetener is added to cover up the taste of the pus in the milk (pus being from all the growth hormones that make cows over produce and get mastitis).... I have no clue which documentary this is, but it's fairly recent. If I find what documentary he was watching, i'll let you know.


This disgusts me. Not what you say, but the choice words people use to slander the dairy industry. Unless you live in the shoes-don't judge. Jeez. Ugh. Poor consumers.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I dint want to disrespect anyone but i feel the need to interject.I respect the dairy industry, after all milk is a huge thing that people need. My grandmother grew up on a dairy herself and dealt with the milking machines and cows. It's amazing to hear about her experiences with it, and I know it wasn't easy for her and my great grandparents. 

That being said, I know it must be insanely hard to run a dairy. And, it's great that those people provide a good to tons of people but I do think it's sad that some choose to pump the cows full of hormones and antibiotics. That's not good for the cow or the consumer. To me it's kind of like how my uncle raises chickens for Tyson's chicken. The average chicken takes maybe 6 months to hit their full height. His chickens take 6 weeks, and the food they get he has to give with gloves because it's chock full of nasty stuff. 

I think there are some things in certain industry's where corners are cut or things are sacrificed all to save time, money and get the product out faster. And in this day and age the sad part is there is almost no way around that. But it's not fair to the animal or the consumer. To be fair though I have seen a couple good big dairies. They're not all bad and I'm sure anyone that has a dairy does the best they can possibly do


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I had to worm my milking doe last week and we were forced to buy cows milk from the store. It was so awful! I can't believe we used to drink that crap. 5 days of no milk in our house....even the 3 & 5 yr old refused to drink it


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

However, that prejudice against goat milk does not seem to apply to children. All the kids in our neighborhood LOVE our goat milk. When they are here for dinner they always request a glass of GOAT milk..because "they don't have that kind at home." I always had trouble getting my younger daughter to drink milk. Now that we milk our goats, she never turns it down


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok...I agree, too many hormones/antibiotics. But, I don't want milk from a sick cow. I have had raw cow milk before and it was fine. It's not the farmer that over processes milk. 

Let's extoll the virtues of goat milk without bad mouthing the "other" guy. There are 300 million Americans, that's a lot of mouths to feed, and we do it pretty well.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i'm sorry if i stirred up controversy or offended anyone. i was merely sharing a fact that a friend had shared with me. i don't ever blame farmers, i blame the system.


----------

